# 5x5x5 Speedsolve : February 3, 2007



## pjk (Feb 4, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) l2 L2 u' l' F' l' r2 u d2 B2 U' F' U r' d2 l R2 U' L l' D R2 F b D R' r' f2 R2 B2 r' u l f' d U2 B F2 L' B2 L2 l d2 B' L' D' U' R2 B' R' l' b F2 D' F2 r' L d' f' F2
2) b u' B2 d b L2 u' R D2 l D' d2 f2 B r2 l2 u' U2 l r2 u' l2 U2 R2 L' u' R2 b U2 f' D B2 D2 u' f' D L' l B2 l' f' L2 D l L D' u2 F2 B' L' l U' f2 F' l' r d' R' F2 R
3) r R2 u2 r2 B2 d' f' L' u l2 R b l' D2 d2 f2 L' f2 b2 u' b B2 d L' F d' U' f' l' B d B2 U' d R' D2 L r' U' B2 L d R2 U D F R r' U2 F2 u2 d2 B' d' B' r R2 u L b
4) L' F' b2 u2 r' l' d f2 d R2 U' r b l' U' l R b f r d f' B R' u' b u r2 l2 D2 d' R2 u' L D U' f' l' b D l' b F' L D' l2 d2 f2 U D' B2 U B' F R L B' U F2 D'
5) l' R d' L2 D B' U B2 d2 F D f' b2 R U f B2 d2 D' b2 L' D2 L' D' B2 r u L' U b f R' b2 F' L2 b2 d u b U B d B u' R' F U B' F D2 F2 u' f2 R2 r B d B b d'


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 7, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 1:52.83
Times: (2:05.87), 1:54.18, (1:43.24), 1:54.02, 1:50.31

I really should do some practice solves between competitions..


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 2:44.23
Times: 2:34.03, (2:27.67), 2:56.55, (2:59.25), 2:42.11

:unsure: 
New stickers 'new' times, in a stupid way...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 3.27.16
Times: 3.26.21, 3.32.04, (3.22.09), (3.36.85), 3.23.23

I have been practising the big cubes as much as possible lately and my times on them have dropped considerably. 3.27 is not bad, but I have gotton 3.15 averages lately. Also 3.22 as lowest is just bad now, I have gotten two sub-3 solves sofar! Getting a 3.36 as highest is ok though, normally I mess up at least once during an average


----------

